# Forum > Technical > Board/Site Issues >  Reason for thread deletion?

## Anarchic Fox

People on the new Goblins thread were wondering why its previous incarnation was locked and deleted. Considering how petty that thread tends to be, explicit guidance would be helpful.

----------


## Roland St. Jude

*Sheriff*: Pettiness of thread participants is not an incentive for moderators to participate in the discussion. Those in need of a Warning/Infraction were provided one. Those in need of permission to restart the now-locked thread were provided that. Suffice it to say that posters should follow the Forum Rules--all of them--in the new iteration of the thread.

----------

